# Junior Logger?



## slowp (Dec 1, 2014)

I've got a 4 or 5 year old great nephew. I just had a brain fart and have asked his mom if a toy chainsaw is acceptable. The kid is crazy about heavy equipment. Then I began thinking about a hard hat. I'll go into the Men's Candy Store and see what the smallest skull bucket suspension is, and maybe send the flea market MacT along with the saw. Now, if I can find the one remaining Northman Logging sticker, or something along those lines...

I'll send some suspenders along too, and maybe put together a picture book. The kid lives on the east coast
but maybe he can have the PNW look? Probably talks funny too.


----------



## hseII (Dec 1, 2014)

We bought my son suspenders for little brother's wedding last month, and he was upset that they weren't red like mine.  
(Brown, had to match wedding colors)

I'm not sure about a legit HH, but there was one in a kit from Home dePot a few years ago that someone gifted my son; cheap, but there's not much demand for an ANSI hard hat in sizes smaller than 6 1/2.....


----------



## slowp (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm thinking a small suspension in the MacT with a lot of padding. I'll let his mom know that a Mac T is a collector item.


Since the paint is flaking off, I'll try to take it off. I'll put some reflector tape on my shopping list and will use that for sprucing it up.


----------



## M.R. (Dec 1, 2014)

Or a smaller version of that older
bumper sticker to go on the hat.
'Sierra Club Kiss My Axe'


----------



## slowp (Dec 1, 2014)

M.R. said:


> Or a smaller version of that older
> bumper sticker to go on the hat.
> 'Sierra Club Kiss My Axe'



That is not appropriate. He's a little boy. I returned from a walk. Walking makes for good thinking and I decided to try to design a custom sticker.


----------



## slowp (Dec 1, 2014)

Haywire said:


> I seen on Cowlitz sight they have Hickory shirts in mini sizes, that is, if you wanna go all out.



I am thinking about that. I can buy those off the shelf in Chehalis. Both saw shops carry them along with suspenders for kids. They even have ruffled Hickory Shirts for babies. According to the smaller saw shop, Stihl quit making toy saws. I did see a Husky on display at the bigger place. 

Well, I will start with nail polish remover.


----------



## hseII (Dec 1, 2014)

slowp said:


> I am thinking about that. I can buy those off the shelf in Chehalis. Both saw shops carry them along with suspenders for kids. They even have ruffled Hickory Shirts for babies. According to the smaller saw shop, Stihl quit making toy saws. I did see a Husky on display at the bigger place.
> 
> Well, I will start with nail polish remover.


Husky is the only one Ive seen in years.
Littleman has one.


----------



## slowp (Dec 1, 2014)

Haywire said:


> Also if your out and about, snag a rattlecan of Citristrip, it'll make quick work of taking the paint off that hat.



Thanks. Nail polish remover did not work, nor did full strength foul smelling acetone.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Dec 1, 2014)

Careful with this. 

I did this with 3 so far. Now two of them are each getting an o26 this year. The other is a couple years from that yet, but it's coming. This does not count the boy he just got a flat top 66. 

Not a bad way to start a kid off in life.



Owl


----------



## ArtB (Dec 1, 2014)

Some may object that 5 YO is too young, but pop bought me a hatchet when I was 5 YO, I bought son an Eastwing hatchet when he was 5 YO (48 YO now, still has it) - broke the string though, and the grandkids wanted machettes! First time each of them felled a 5" dbh or so fir with one, they were thrilled, think it took a couple of hours over a few weeks. Neighbors though I suddenly had a beaver in the back <G>. 5 YO does not need as good an aim with machete as with a small hatchet.


----------



## slowp (Dec 1, 2014)

Ummm, read _The Christmas Hatchet_ by Pat McManus. Hatchets will disappear on the first day.


----------



## slowp (Dec 1, 2014)

The no hatchet answer was received from his mom. Apparently he has a big time boy streak in him and she needed to go look for the mallet.....


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 1, 2014)

more stickers can be sent if needed.

Also I have an old 6 point hat with a FS badge glued to the front and a Lloyd logging sticker on the side, I didn't pay much for it, lots of "authentic dents" it could go to a good cause. Besides I found a prestine Mac T for cheap a few days ago.

Ma turned me loose with a Mac 10 top handle saw when I was 6, the neighbor kids had the toy one... I of course informed them it was lame... a fist fight ensued...


----------



## slowp (Dec 1, 2014)

northmanlogging said:


> more stickers can be sent if needed.
> 
> Also I have an old 6 point hat with a FS badge glued to the front and a Lloyd logging sticker on the side, I didn't pay much for it, lots of "authentic dents" it could go to a good cause. Besides I found a prestine Mac T for cheap a few days ago.
> 
> Ma turned me loose with a Mac 10 top handle saw when I was 6, the neighbor kids had the toy one... I of course informed them it was lame... a fist fight ensued...



I'll take the Northman sticker. PM me your address and I can send a stamped envelope. 
Lloyd Logging was based in Twisp, WA. I don't know if they logged over the pass. They worked for many years in Okanogan County and then switched over to mostly doing road construction--they got some highway contracts. I do remember one of them going up the Twisp River or I should say in the Twisp River on a cat to bust up an ice jam.
I think it was Bud Lloyd? He got the ice cleared enough so the river didn't flood or knock out the bridge.


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 1, 2014)

The toy huskies cut rose petals pretty well


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 2, 2014)

slowp said:


> I'll take the Northman sticker. PM me your address and I can send a stamped envelope.
> Lloyd Logging was based in Twisp, WA. I don't know if they logged over the pass. They worked for many years in Okanogan County and then switched over to mostly doing road construction--they got some highway contracts. I do remember one of them going up the Twisp River or I should say in the Twisp River on a cat to bust up an ice jam.
> I think it was Bud Lloyd? He got the ice cleared enough so the river didn't flood or knock out the bridge.



PM sent 

I found two of them 6pt hats at a junk store in Everett, $2 a piece, one of em was painted up like a watermelon? The other is the Lloyd, converted it to 4pt suspension and sometimes use it for when someone wants to hang out on the landing for a day, or if the help forgot thiers. Should probably break down some day and get a modern hat for a visitor though... I'm always on the look out for a good Mac T though, along with drip torches, and indian fire pumps... found a hodad the other day, but they wanted to much...


----------



## slowp (Dec 2, 2014)

Hodads go for $10 usually at the Packwod Fleece market. I've got a couple from there.


----------



## slowp (Dec 2, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> View attachment 383484
> 
> The toy huskies cut rose petals pretty well



Does he realize that he hasn't got his thumb around the handle and it'll kick back and put out his eye?


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 2, 2014)

He genetically inherited poor saw control from his father


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 2, 2014)

My 2 year old daughter Kennedy has a Husky


----------



## slowp (Dec 2, 2014)

I like the coordinated pink crocs with pink jacket. The orange saw and ear things need to be pink also.


----------



## slowp (Dec 2, 2014)

This came home from the Candy Store today. I also got some Little Logger suspenders and a whistle. Parents like it when you get THEIR kids whistles. Maybe I should have asked for full skip chain?


----------



## KYLogger (Dec 2, 2014)

I take it they did not have the full wrap version?


----------



## slowp (Dec 2, 2014)

KYLogger said:


> I take it they did not have the full wrap version?



He lives on the east coast. It's the land of short bars and half wraps. He'll need to take that protector thing off the tip of the bar and he'll be ready to bore cut!

The guy at the counter said a lot of little kids come in and want hatchets, because hatchets are like little axes for them. Sounds like the parents don't want them to have hatchets. I wonder why?


----------



## KYLogger (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey now! I live closer to the EC than the WC, and I use long bars and full wraps (thanks to you all!) and am not a fan of boring at all!! 

Remember the old George Washington fable........... sumthin' bout a cherry tree...... Mine is six and I don't think I would turn him loose with a hatchet unsupervised yet wither......... I can only imagine! He is getting pretty handy at splitting kindling with daddy!


----------



## 1270d (Dec 2, 2014)

I got a hatchet for my boy last year. Left it dull. He chopped himself in the shin within the hour. We now have one living tree left in the yard


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 2, 2014)

KYLogger said:


> Hey now! I live closer to the EC than the WC, and I use long bars and full wraps (thanks to you all!) and am not a fan of boring at all!!
> 
> Remember the old George Washington fable........... sumthin' bout a cherry tree...... Mine is six and I don't think I would turn him loose with a hatchet unsupervised yet wither......... I can only imagine! He is getting pretty handy at splitting kindling with daddy!


lol, same here.........i'm about as far east as you can get unless yer swimmin.

Ms. P, where on the east coast? north, south.......


----------



## slowp (Dec 2, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> lol, same here.........i'm about as far east as you can get unless yer swimmin.
> 
> Ms. P, where on the east coast? north, south.......



Somewhere between Baltimore and the other Washington.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 3, 2014)

shoot i ain't far as the crow flies..........i ain't goin over that bridge though..........that is a congested place.

i tell ya what though, if they get on this side he has a standing offer for a short ride on a skidder around the landing.........or he can sit on it and pretend to drive.
this is a popular weekend getaway for that side......beeches here.


----------



## slowp (Dec 3, 2014)

I think it is crowded for them. Both are from our fair state. They are near a hospital that they need for a daughter with major medical problems. I think they would like to move back here eventually, but not now.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 3, 2014)

oh..........i'm sorry to hear of the girl's med issues............well wishes to them.


----------



## slowp (Dec 3, 2014)

Two coats of the Citrustrip and it is mostly a silver hat. I'll sand off the stubborn stuff tomorrow. Thanks for the suggestion Haywire!


----------



## Nate66n1 (Dec 3, 2014)

I used tal-strip on a aluminum hard hat with excellent results. should be able to pick it up at a auto parts store(its nasty nasty stuff though)


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 3, 2014)

MEK, also know as Methyl Ethyl Death... but it will strip the paint off nearly anything... while killing half yer brains cells, as a bonus its highly flamable...


----------



## M.R. (Dec 3, 2014)

http://www.ehow.com/facts_7974266_muriatic-acid-clean-aluminum.html#page=3


----------



## slowp (Dec 3, 2014)

Not to worry. Most all is off and sandpaper will take off the little bits left.


----------



## cat-face timber (Dec 4, 2014)

Here is my grandson.. He loves his Husky, it is nice and safe between mine


----------



## slowp (Dec 8, 2014)

The stickers got here!! Our little post offices are fast. Thanks Northman. I'll ask for a picture of the little guy. Here are the final products.


----------



## rburg (Dec 8, 2014)

You are going to be a popular Aunt for sure.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 8, 2014)

lol, i think its pretty neat for a northy sticker on a tin hat over here...i love it and i bet that little guy will too! those little spenders are neat, where'd ya find them Ms P? i been lookin for leather gloves for our little guy........guess they don't make kids gloves in leather..........


----------



## slowp (Dec 8, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> lol, i think its pretty neat for a northy sticker on a tin hat over here...i love it and i bet that little guy will too! those little spenders are neat, where'd ya find them Ms P? i been lookin for leather gloves for our little guy........guess they don't make kids gloves in leather..........



Both saw shops in Chehalis have them. They also carry hickory shirts starting in baby sizes. Chehalis is plopped down in the midst of serious logging country so such things sell well. They also have Grandpa's Helper suspenders.


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 8, 2014)

yes that would be excellent...



The're is a work clothes place near here sells hickory shirts with pink lace trim, and pink spenders... war dept said no...


----------



## slowp (Dec 8, 2014)

northmanlogging said:


> yes that would be excellent...
> 
> 
> 
> The're is a work clothes place near here sells hickory shirts with pink lace trim, and pink spenders... war dept said no...


 
She won't let you wear pink? Which was once a man color in the dark ages, and is called salmon when worn by men so it's all right.


----------



## slowp (Dec 8, 2014)

Haywire said:


> Hat came out good! The whistle will be a hit with his folks, I'm sure



Yessshhh. I have been known to get other people's kids whistles, drums and harmonicas.


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 8, 2014)

slowp said:


> She won't let you wear pink? Which was once a man color in the dark ages, and is called salmon when worn by men so it's all right.




I'm color blind anyway... its the ruffles that set er off... That and it didn't come in my size. stopped short at ages 7-8...


----------



## slowp (Jan 6, 2015)

Here is part of the report. The whistle lasted 1.5 days before "disappearing". Mom and dad love the sticker on the hat. I was unaware that the saw had a chain brake but a video shows him using it. A natural. I'll try to get a video posted eventually. This is from his mom.

_I'm not certain what role the whistle plays in logging, but I feel like that alone, might deter me from the career. 

Many hours were spent chain sawing and whistling. Moses identified the ball inside of the whistle as a spider egg. I didn't correct him, and he seemed completely unbothered by it. In fact, he may have been more enthusiastic because of it._


----------



## slowp (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks to all of you. Here's what we have created, before the whistle mysteriously disappeared.


----------



## 1270d (Jan 6, 2015)

That is cute. He looks to be having a great time.


----------



## slowp (Jan 6, 2015)

1270d said:


> That is cute. He looks to be having a great time.



Yup. His mom said he saw a chainsaw in a store and wanted it. She explained that he didn't have the proper safety gear and must have that before the saw--she knew what was on the way.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 6, 2015)

He can cut fake wood for the fake woodstove behind him


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 6, 2015)

slowp said:


> Thanks to all of you. Here's what we have created, before the whistle mysteriously disappeared.
> View attachment 392453
> 
> View attachment 392452


thats golden there, glad to see it. thanks for the pic.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jan 6, 2015)

In a couple years he'll fit right in.



Owl


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 6, 2015)

and they say the younger generation doesn't want anything to do with logging...


----------



## slowp (Jan 6, 2015)

northmanlogging said:


> and they say the younger generation doesn't want anything to do with logging...



His mom and dad like your stickers.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Don't mean to jack your thread but I couldn't resist but to throw in a pic of my future wood cutter/splitter/burner. She was in awe of the flash I believe. I'll have to grab one of her with her stihl saw that she just got for Christmas lol.


----------

